# Job Search in Abu Dhabi



## rarbitrario

Hi guys. I really need your help. 

I am new here in Abu Dhabi. Im under tourist Visa sponsored by my aunt. I insisted to move here from Riyadh. I been searching for Administrative and Managerial position for quite sometime now but still I haven't heard any from my online applications. 

I'm an store manager before and an admin supervisor from my previous employers. I am also an accountant but not uet certified and licensed.

Anyone here who can please help me land a job ASAP before my visa expires.


----------

